# Tail Chewing



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Bitter apply spray?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you mean apple lol

Tabasco Sauce, chile powder, anything that is hot so the dog will think twice before biting the tail!


----------



## cawombat (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, I will try some hot stuff.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Careful about the chili powder... my mom tried using that so one of her puppies would stop poo eating... and it turns out she enjoyed the chili powder AND the poo together!

Bitter Apple spray has served us well, I think they also have an orange one out now that smells good to us people, but tastes terrible to them.


----------



## cawombat (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, unfortunately she is a poo eater, too! 



That was going to be my next question!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I would first visit vet and see if any reason why she is chewing her tail? Physically, or just a habit.
Perhaps some behaivour mod might be needed for a few weeks to stop it if nothing physically wrong such as a lamp shade collar if your not with her to stop it.

as for poop eating they have powder to sprinkle on the food to help that or just pick it up as soon as she poops.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Chewing starts off with an itch. I've heard that endorphins are released and then it can become a habit. You need to address the itch and then address the chewing.

If this dog is a poop eater and a chewer, I would think that he has nutritional issues going on. What do you feed him? I would put him on a no Chicken, no grain diet. 

You can give him some Benadryl and you can put hydrocortizon on the area he chews. Given that he is a Toy, I think you are going to want to talk to a vet about correct dosage.

Next, address the chewing. I would use Bitter Apple and an Elizabethan Collar if I needed to.

Finally, poop eating....

I have to ask.... was this dog purchased at a pet store? Anyway....Don't allow him access to poop. Put him on a leash every time he goes potty. Pick up immediately afterward. Some people put MSG, sold as Accent in the grocery store, in their dog's food. As it passes through the body, it leaves a bad taste in the feces.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes.. apple, lol, I should proof read what I post.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

[

Finally, poop eating....

I have to ask.... was this dog purchased at a pet store? 
-------

I'll add to this... my neighbor's dog also chews his tail badly, eats everything, including rocks and poop. He bought him at 5 weeks old, so yes, there could be other issues to deal with. 
Pet store puppies typically leave their homes between 4 and 5 weeks old.

Changing diet may help some too... I've heard that by adding fish (going grain free you might look at the fish formulas by Taste of the Wild or Canidae has a grain free fish that isn't too pricey.)
Solid Gold has 'Stop Eating Poop' which also has worked with that problem.

I'm sure it's been frustrating... hope you find some good results soon.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Brian ate poop when I first got him, he was 12 weeks old and from a reputable breeder. Some dogs like poop. 
I gave him pineapple - it makes the poop taste bad lol. he eventually grew out of it/really hated pineapple flavored poo. 


is the puppy chewing the base of his tail? ... could it be anal glands or fleas?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

JW, when he did his business inside the house, by accident, in toilet training, did you tell him off at all? I know that telling the dog off for pooing/peeing inside, can cause them to eat the poo, as they think you are telling them off for pooing, and want to hide the evidence!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

me? no Im an " ignore the mistakes, praise the good" kind of person....I wouldnt want my dog being constipated pr sick from fearing me yelling at them when they poop


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Brian ate poop when I first got him, he was 12 weeks old and from a reputable breeder. Some dogs like poop.
> I gave him pineapple - it makes the poop taste bad lol. he eventually grew out of it/really hated pineapple flavored poo.
> 
> 
> is the puppy chewing the base of his tail? ... could it be anal glands or fleas?


Some dogs really do eat poop - it could be something lacking in their diet or just because the poo was left to long. I have used pills, powders and sour apple they didn't work for me the vet suggested I get some meat tenderizer and place on their food, with in a couple days the poo eating stopped. (this was not in my poodles - but either way) Also pick the poo up quickly. 

The tail biting as FF said could be anal glands. When Aokis needs this I know she starts biting and chewing at her tail.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> me? no Im an " ignore the mistakes, praise the good" kind of person....I wouldnt want my dog being constipated pr sick from fearing me yelling at them when they poop


Sorry, was asking initial poster 

I Agree with you completely


----------

